# Lloydsman. A hard act to follow.



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tuesday 05 feb on my way home from work, I was cycling along the roadside of King George dock in Hull. I was just passing a gap between the sheds and as I glanced through the gap towards the quayside i nearly fell of my blooming pushbike. (EEK) Bold as brass in big white letters, staring me right in the face Lloydsman HULL. I know most people would wonder what all the fuss was about and that it's just a name on a ship, but those in the know will understand exactly where i'm coming from.

Today I just had to take a camera and stop off for a pic or two on my way to work at the Finland terminal. As I approached the new tug i could see a few of the crew on the deck with the paint rollers primed at the ready and I managed to have a quick word with the mate in between his brush strokes. Apparently this tug has been getting a bit of a brush up and is to have an official renaming ceremony on friday 15 feb down at albert dock. This I must see. 

Can she live up to the name and fill the shoes of THE Lloydsman? She has got her work cut out to do that I would say.

I will find out more details of the official renaming and update in case any interested parties may fancy an hour or two down at albert dock.

Just so i don't forget, for Ray and any other ex crewmates from UTC, Terry Pickard asked me to pass on his warmest wishes and regards to you all as he never uses the net.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Rob,
I wondered when Paul Escreet would rename one of his tugs 'Lloydsman' then when I saw the thumbnail with SMS painted on the side I knew it was one of his.
Terry Pickard! now there is a blast from the past, There are three Pickard brothers. Terry (AB) Barry (chief engineer) and another one (radio operator) I don't recall his name. I sailed with Barry on the dive support vessel
'Ugland Comex1' 
I remember Terry getting a job with Gordon Gay (Terry Gay's Dad) on a Humber light vessel, I asked him what the flash was and he replied "haven't got a clue" He was a great laugh, a right character. We were once in a nightclub with a few of the lads, it was the opening night and Terry was celebrating quite hard, anyway he got chucked out and because he was the first to be ejected the gorillas on the door gently carried him down the stairs put him in a taxi, patted him on the head and gave him a quid for his fare home. The next guy wasn't so lucky, they kicked the s... out him and threw him down the stairs. Terry Smith (sadly no longer with us) was there that night and Hank Marvin from the Shadows was on stage. He said "I will do requests now" to which Terry shouted "Give us Wandering Star" Hank Marvin replied "Wandering Star? do you mean Wonderful Life?" Terry shouted back "no I mean Wandering Star, your'e f...... Lee Marvin aren't you" ? He shouted back "No I'm HANK Marvin you daft prat" 
Characters! all of them, sadly lacking at sea these days
Ray Jordan


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ray they were salt of the earth and enjoyed my time sailing with some of them a very hard act to follow


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob,
The book is on it's way, you shoud receive it tomorrow

Neville,
Yeah, good lads all of them


----------



## EdScott (Jun 23, 2018)

*[email protected]*



robmason23 said:


> Tuesday 05 feb on my way home from work, I was cycling along the roadside of King George dock in Hull. I was just passing a gap between the sheds and as I glanced through the gap towards the quayside i nearly fell of my blooming pushbike. (EEK) Bold as brass in big white letters, staring me right in the face Lloydsman HULL. I know most people would wonder what all the fuss was about and that it's just a name on a ship, but those in the know will understand exactly where i'm coming from.
> 
> Today I just had to take a camera and stop off for a pic or two on my way to work at the Finland terminal. As I approached the new tug i could see a few of the crew on the deck with the paint rollers primed at the ready and I managed to have a quick word with the mate in between his brush strokes. Apparently this tug has been getting a bit of a brush up and is to have an official renaming ceremony on friday 15 feb down at albert dock. This I must see.
> 
> ...


She looks like she could sit on the originals after deck. But she is a river tug. And talking of river as oppose to sea work please see attachment and please tell me what you think.
Regards, Ed. [email protected]


EdScott said:


> Hi
> I was a trainee deckhand and joined Humber Tugs in Nov 1977 with Pete Nesvick. In May 1981 I transferred over to the southbank tugs which in the long run was one of the biggest mistakes I ever made!
> I don"t know what they"re like today but too many over at Immingham had the attitude that if the company employed you ---- they owned you.
> And Roy Sanderson, deck superintendant???, was more than willing to abuse a culture like that and did. Eventually, with a combination of 10th rate management and a spineless workforce, the company was ran into the ground. Sanderson replaced Pete Willingham around 1983. As far as I am aware he had no qualifications to justify a promotion like that and Willingham was a master mariner and a decent bloke.
> ...


I was dismissed on Thursday 14 of March 1985 with no written confirmation of this (they never liked putting anything in writing) then within a few weeks the TGWU branch filed an application with the local industrial tribunal for an unfair dismissal hearing against Humber Tugs.
They enlisted the help of Andrew Marvel Jackson a Hull based solicitor of whom I can find no reference on the internet --its as if the man never existed. From late March out to the following November the company came up with a littany of excuses as to why their witnesses could not attend, Sanderson was on holiday, then a few weeks went by and it was Gels turn to conveniantly be away, next was Jacksons turn not to be there and these delays were always announced after a new appearance date was offered by the courts service.
They were abusing the system but legally. I on the other hand was ready to go within a few weeks.
After they ran out of holidays we got an appearance in late November 85 and about 2 weeks before the union sent me a letter from Jackson offering £500 to drop the case, later increased to £750, which I refused. This was a "without prejudice" letter meaning I could not mention its existence in court. However I could have legally circulated it around the work force ---pity I did not think of this at the time! 


Howard[/QUOTE]
Good afternoon Howard, thank you for your time. I am aware of the solicitors and their practice but I can find no mention of Marvel Jackson himself. His legal background, university, nothing.
My representative at tribunal, John Ibbot, told me the company paid him as much as £1000 a day in court over the 2 days which does not surprise me when you consider what was at stake for the company.
Whats that in todays money? --£2000/£2500 per day!
The afore-mentioned Peter Gel admitted under oath that he was "up in arms" about not getting sea pay for a Rough field voyage that he was sent on only a few weeks after my dismissal because it was outside of the "box" ---the very reason why I lost my job!
But then went on to explain that after an "explanation" from the company "in all fairness it wasn"t sea work".
What Gel really meant was "in all fairness I don"t want to join Grimsbys ever lengthening dole queues" and was clearly scared.
The "explanation" was, in reality, a threat.
Its also worth mentioning that the location was about 30 miles NE of the bull light float so how many miles out to sea did you need to go before you were at sea --- fifty, a hundred, a thousand?
In the agreement between the company and our branch of the TGWU it stated "sea work is voluntary" yet no one apparently knew the specific definition of the term and therefore the declaration was legally worthless.
After the very brief protest from Gel--- Jackson visited the sth bank office and took a statement from him. He signed it and this then equalled an affidavit which could be used against him in court if he decided to stand up to them which, of course, he was never going to.
As I said earlier the absence of a company recognised geographical line at which port work ended and seawork started meant you could be a thousand miles nth of the Orkneys and still be in the port of Immingham therefore you had to go! I said this at the tribunal
Regards, Ed.


----------

